# best way to set up gearbox using Ecutek?



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, i am asking those with the Ecutek cables etc what is the best technique to use to set up the gearbox safely and for the best results? Doing a clutch learn seems simple enough, however setting up clutch capacity A and B and clutch A and B bite points etc it seems like it could be easy to mess it up and break something. I would like to hear what you do to get the best result from your software and how is best to set up the GTR. How do you know you have it set up correct etc? 

Thanks


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

re-lean, then just tweak the capacity and bite points incrementally until the car is set up in a way that you would like. 9/10 a clutch re-learn is ample enough, you will find maybe changing the settings by maybe 1 or 2 is enough


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

ALWAYS RESET THE CLUTCH CAPACITY AND THE BITE POINTS TO 0 BEFORE A RELEARN!! And have the temperature up too. Do it after a decent drive.

Then drive it, and adjust as neccessary.
I have mine with the clutch capacity at zero, pressure points at -1 for a and 0 for b.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

How often do you have to relearn the clutches?


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe annually is recommended but may depend on mileage


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

yeh 12month is the schedule, i probably do it every 8 weeks....just because i can :smokin:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

alloy said:


> yeh 12month is the schedule, i probably do it every 8 weeks....just because i can :smokin:


How long does it take to do the relearn with ap? I've never tried it on mine just to parrow I might do something wrong.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> How long does it take to do the relearn with ap? I've never tried it on mine just to parrow I might do something wrong.


It's hard to do anything wrong, bring car up to operating temp, plug in AP, set CC and TP to 0 then go to Gear Learn simply follow on screen instructions, withing 3 minutes you're good to go again!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks mate I'll it a go and see what happens:thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

read this lots of good info
Discussion on clutch capacities and touch points - Power and Drivetrain - Nissan GT-R Heritage


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

I`ve been fiddling with my touch points and pressures today (after a 0,0,0,0,re-learn) with the Ecutek software and Iain`s obd cable and it`s surprising how differently the gearbox can feel/behave with some minor tweaking...good link^

Perrin i forgot to mention that if you have someone with you that can operate the software you can make the +/- changes on the fly and it becomes quite obvious which you`ll prefer after a bit of driving round with each incremental change..did this earlier and i`m very pleased with the result.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Turbotwo said:


> I`ve been fiddling with my touch points and pressures today (after a 0,0,0,0,re-learn) with the Ecutek software and Iain`s obd cable and it`s surprising how differently the gearbox can feel/behave with some minor tweaking...good link^
> 
> Perrin i forgot to mention that if you have someone with you that can operate the software you can make the +/- changes on the fly and it becomes quite obvious which you`ll prefer after a bit of driving round with each incremental change..did this earlier and i`m very pleased with the result.


I do it on the fly anyway lol. I have the software installed on my Vaio UX UMPC  its perfect size to hold with one hand and drive with the other. Fits easily in the glovebox too when not needed.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

What temp should trans be before you start


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I never change my settings to 0 before learning.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Do you use the plus and minus tabs to get everthing to zero or hit the reset clutch adjustments tab?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Normally reset clutch to zero tab then after that do a clutch relearn.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

I take it that's the reset clutch adjustment tab


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone every do the idle learning?


----------

